# Hasta los cojones del seo



## qualicion (9 Oct 2015)

Te esfuerzas un poco. Buscas buenos backlinks follow diversos, sin ser pepinos pero buenos, y consigues dejarlos mediante búsqueda, tiempo y esfuerzo. Dejas 3 o 4 por semana.

Y va y tu web en vez de subir baja, y mientras llegan webs sin autoridad alguna que se posicionan en la primera página directamente :: y seguramente cuyo webmaster será un cara gilipollas como todos esos de los blogs de seo.

Estoy hasta los cojones. Hasta los cojones del seo. Hasta los cojones del subnormal de google matt no sé qué, que tiene una cara de subnormalq ue no puedo con ella.


----------



## RETAMA (9 Oct 2015)

Buffff, he leido sexo. Voy al sicólogo


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Oct 2015)

yo tb habia pensado que estabas hasta los cojones del sexo :XX:

Con 3 o 4 enlaces semanal no haces nada, si la key es competida


----------



## qualicion (9 Oct 2015)

Polux dijo:


> yo tb habia pensado que estabas hasta los cojones del sexo :XX:
> 
> Con 3 o 4 enlaces semanal no haces nada, si la key es competida



Tengo entendido que más vale calidad que cantidad. 

Más de eso es mucho trabajo buscando o dinero en reseñas y demás.

No hace mucho me dejé 30 años en 4 reseñas de calidad en webs de mi temática, y me subió 30 millones en el ranking de hrefs, pero sin embargo está en el mismo puto sitio de google.


----------



## Dr Polux (9 Oct 2015)

qualicion dijo:


> Tengo entendido que más vale calidad que cantidad.
> 
> Más de eso es mucho trabajo buscando o dinero en reseñas y demás.
> 
> No hace mucho me dejé 30 años en 4 reseñas de calidad en webs de mi temática, y me subió 30 millones en el ranking de hrefs, pero sin embargo está en el mismo puto sitio de google.



Hombre si esos 3 o 4 enlaces son de sitios muy muy autoritarios, podría servirte, si son de enlaces cualquiera pues no. Luego lo que te comento, si tienes mucha competencia si tu haces 3 o 4 enlaces y el vecino hace 8, pues imagínate y si otro hace 12 pues mas aun. Esto es como una carrera

Tab las bajadas pueden ser debidas a otras cosas, por ejemplo penalizaciones, por exceso de palabras clave en tu web y un sinfín de cosas

Puede ser la tuya una estrategia para empezar de menos a mas durante algún tiempo. tomate tiempo, cuando mas natural lo hagas mejor


----------



## Alexcandas (9 Oct 2015)

Eso del seo no sirve yo hace tiempo que pase de ello acabas gastando mas dinero que otro poco y al final nov es resultados sino pagas a google nada


----------



## Crispín Klander (9 Oct 2015)

Dado que nadie se lanza a preguntarlo ... lo hare yo:

Nos podrias orientar algo acerca de la tematica de la web ? 

Meteoritos ?
Griferia de Sanitarios ?
Civiles a pelo ?


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (9 Oct 2015)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> Dado que nadie se lanza a preguntarlo ... lo hare yo:
> 
> Nos podrias orientar algo acerca de la tematica de la web ?
> 
> ...



La respuesta es la "C", Civiles a pelo

Metiendo backlinks artificiales te vas a autoperjudicar. A corto plazo igual funciona pero a largo verás que te pueden hacer más daño que bien. 

Si en Google metes el nombre de una web .com, el primer resultado lógico debería ser el dominio de esa web "nombredelaweb.com" ¿no? 

Uno de los principales desastres del "seo" marca snake oil que he visto es que a largo plazo, el primer resultado en Google deja de ser "nombredelaweb.com" y te empiezan a aparecer otras webs en las que se han puesto backlinks y rankean más que la tuya. 

En un negocio que vende cosas esto es tan fatal como para tener que tirar el dominio a tomar culo y re-lanzar la web con otro nombre, o otra marca. 

Y claro, mucho enterao pretende que se lo hagan gratis y vuelve a pedir más "seo" humeante, o que le vuelvan a dar por culo pagando él y poniendo la cama el mismo.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (9 Oct 2015)

Tenemos un invento genial, llamado internet. Aparece un subinvento del mismo, llamado google. Llegan los "inversores", regalan gratis lo guay, y cuando tienen el monopolio empieza la extorsión.

Internet ahora mismo es basura, en forma y fondo. Y principalmente gracias a google.

Y calopez también tiene parte de culpa. Cojones ya con la paginación de 10 en 10 mensajes. QUE A LA PUBLICIDAD ONLINE NO LE HACE CASO NADIE.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (9 Oct 2015)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Internet ahora mismo es basura, en forma y fondo. *Y principalmente gracias a google.*



Con esto estoy totalmente de acuerdo, Google es el mundo al revés. Castiga a las webs que son buenas y premia a toda la mierda y basura habida y por haber. 

Si lo hemos comentado más de una vez. Para ganar dinero con Adsense lo mejor que puedes hacer es la mierda de web más grande que te puedas imaginar, que lo único interesante sea el maldito anuncio de Adsense :: 

El ranking del buscador es de traca. 

Las redes sociales son insolitas que existan. La basura de Facebuk cotizando en bolsa por billones o twitter que es una porquería para postear líneas de 140 caracteres ::

Queda el consuelo que en interné nada es enterno. Algún día saldrá algo nuevo que dejará a toda esta mierda desfasada.


----------



## automono (9 Oct 2015)

sip, internet gracias a google es una mierda.
Lo de conseguir enlaces, otra chorrada. 
Si realmente el SEO sirviera, monstruos como Amazon, que tienen backlinks naturales en todos los foros del mundo, redes sociales y blogs, no necesitaría invertir en adwords. 

A veces tengo la impresión, que el baile de resultados, es para que la gente vea lo bien que va una web posicionada, para bajarla de golpe un par de páginas y forzarla a invertir en adwords o el cierre.

El monopolio de google, adornado con colorines, hará parecer a Microsoft una hermanita de la caridad.


----------



## jorobachov (9 Oct 2015)

Todavía seguís empleando métodos desfasados. Backlinks, anchor text, page-rank, link-juice ??????


estáis mas perdidos que el servidor de calvopez y su 502 Bad Gateway


----------



## energia01 (9 Oct 2015)

miniempresario dijo:


> sip, internet gracias a google es una mierda.
> Lo de conseguir enlaces, otra chorrada.
> Si realmente el SEO sirviera, monstruos como Amazon, que tienen backlinks naturales en todos los foros del mundo, redes sociales y blogs, no necesitaría invertir en adwords.
> 
> ...



a mi me dura un dia entre las primeras busquedas antes de que me la envie al infierno.

luego uso comparadores seo con otras web mejor posicionadas que la mia y resulta que ..SU SEO ES PEOR¡¡ ahi empiezo a echar humo y a enfadarme de verdad.


----------



## Rauxa (9 Oct 2015)

Yo no hago nada "artificial". A lo mejor consigo 1 enlace al mes de calidad. Escribo para 3 webs que están bien posicionadas y que tienen muchas visitas. Los artículos los firmo con el nombre de mi web y eso además de visitas hace que google me posicione mejor.
Tengo 2 webs y estoy en el nº5 y en el nº 8 de mi palabra clave principal. 
Sin invertir un sólo euro en ello ni dedicarle mucho.
Sólo intento escribir artículos bien escritos: palabra clave en negrita, utilizarla sin abusar de ella, enlaces propios, títulos descriptivos, no muy largos, ni muy cortos...
no utilizo de tuiter ni facebook. 
Sólo esto y escribo para 3 webs. De vez en cuando tengo suerte que alguien me enlaza desde su propia web y poco más.
Y con eso, he pasado por delante de muchas webs que invierten mucho dinero en posicionarse.

Mis webs son sin publicidad, muy límpias, predominando el contenido, sin florituras...
Algo estaré haciendo bien.


----------



## energia01 (9 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo no hago nada "artificial". A lo mejor consigo 1 enlace al mes de calidad. Escribo para 3 webs que están bien posicionadas y que tienen muchas visitas. Los artículos los firmo con el nombre de mi web y eso además de visitas hace que google me posicione mejor.
> Tengo 2 webs y estoy en el nº5 y en el nº 8 de mi palabra clave principal.
> Sin invertir un sólo euro en ello ni dedicarle mucho.
> Sólo intento escribir artículos bien escritos: palabra clave en negrita, utilizarla sin abusar de ella, enlaces propios, títulos descriptivos, no muy largos, ni muy cortos...
> ...



explicate mejor, tu escribes para 3 webs que gracias a tus articulos estan bien posicionadas?? o escribes para tres webs con el nombre de tus paginas para posicionarlas??


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (9 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo no hago nada "artificial". A lo mejor consigo 1 enlace al mes de calidad. Escribo para 3 webs que están bien posicionadas y que tienen muchas visitas.



Entre las webs que administro, tengo una con más de 100000 visitas únicas al mes, sin la más mínima intención de que las tuviera. Las 100000 visitas se quedan cortas cuando te entra un pico de tráfico o un efecto "digg" que te tumba el servidor en cuestión de minutos. 

Nunca he hecho "seo", salvo lo que llaman seo "on page", que para mi no es más estructurar y marcar el contenido debidamente. No lo considero "seo" sino la ortografía y gramática semántica propia de internet, antes ni que se inventase la mamonada del html5. 

Tampoco me he molestado nunca en conseguir ni backlinks, ni en hacer spam en foros y comentarios de otras webs, ni nada de lo que hacen los vendedores de humo.

Pues ya ves, estamos en lo de siempre, que haber si me pasas un "porco" der soe magico que gastas, payo.


----------



## Rauxa (9 Oct 2015)

energia01 dijo:


> explicate mejor, tu escribes para 3 webs que gracias a tus articulos estan bien posicionadas?? o escribes para tres webs con el nombre de tus paginas para posicionarlas??



Yo tengo 2 webs, que son puramente informativas sobre lo que vendo y en las que además, escribo algunos artículos. Eso es lo que me ayuda a que google me posicione bien. Si sólo tuviera una web puramente informativa, estática, siempre con el mismo contenido, imagino que google, no terminará posicionándome bien, pero si le doy algo de chicha, algún artículo de vez en cuando, tanto mejor. Más posibilidades de que el usuario que se meta en google, termine encontrándome.

Pero además (y a eso me refería en el post anterior), colaboro con 3 webs de mi ámbito. Yo les proporciono artículos de calidad y los firmo con el nombre de una de mis webs. Eso me da 2 cosas:
- Visitas
- E imagino que google al ver que esas 3 webs (Que son de calidad), me enlazan a mi, considera a mi web como importante o buena. 
Y eso termina ayudándome en mi posicionamiento.

O sea: es como si yo tuviera una web sobre zapatillas de correr y me dedicara a escribir un artículo mensual para:
nba.com
marca.com
runners.es

Eso me daría prestigio de caras a google. Si nba.com me enlaza a mi, es que tengo que ser bueno por narices. SI además mi web se carga rápido, si el contenido es óptimo...pues mejor aún.

Yo no creo en aparecer en mil directorios y en ir dejando comentarios en foros y todo eso... Ni pierdo ni un segundo en ello.
Antes, me pongo en contacto con una web de mi sector y le ofrezco contenido. Un buen contenido se paga (Da mucho valor a una web), pero yo se lo doy gratis. 
Escribo para ti, gratis. TE escojo a ti, pq sé que eres un referente en tu sector, pq tienes 500.000 visitas al mes, pq me generarás visitas (ya me encargaré yo que cuando entren en mi casa me compren) y google me tendrá más en consideración.
En un win-win. La web para la cual escribo tiene contenido de calidad sin perder un minuto y yo tengo más visitas que acabaré transformando en $$$$

---------- Post added 09-oct-2015 at 21:58 ----------




SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Entre las webs que administro, tengo una con más de 100000 visitas únicas al mes, sin la más mínima intención de que las tuviera. Las 100000 visitas se quedan cortas cuando te entra un pico de tráfico o un efecto "digg" que te tumba el servidor en cuestión de minutos.
> 
> Nunca he hecho "seo", salvo lo que llaman seo "on page", que para mi no es más estructurar y marcar el contenido debidamente. No lo considero "seo" sino la ortografía y gramática semántica propia de internet, antes ni que se inventase la mamonada del html5.
> 
> ...



Exactamente lo que hago yo. Y como acabo de comentar, lo combino escribiendo para otros.


----------



## energia01 (9 Oct 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo tengo 2 webs, que son puramente informativas sobre lo que vendo y en las que además, escribo algunos artículos. Eso es lo que me ayuda a que google me posicione bien. Si sólo tuviera una web puramente informativa, estática, siempre con el mismo contenido, imagino que google, no terminará posicionándome bien, pero si le doy algo de chicha, algún artículo de vez en cuando, tanto mejor. Más posibilidades de que el usuario que se meta en google, termine encontrándome.
> 
> Pero además (y a eso me refería en el post anterior), colaboro con 3 webs de mi ámbito. Yo les proporciono artículos de calidad y los firmo con el nombre de una de mis webs. Eso me da 2 cosas:
> - Visitas
> ...



ah¡¡¡ bueno pensare en ello. calopezzz ven pa aqui¡¡


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (9 Oct 2015)

De tu post lo que más me gusta es esto; 



Rauxa dijo:


> Yo tengo 2 webs, que son puramente informativas sobre lo que vendo y en las que además, escribo algunos artículos. Eso es lo que me ayuda a que google me posicione bien.



Tu objetivo web es "informar sobre lo que vendes", no posicionarte en la primera página de Google. Por lo tanto, te centras en tu objetivo y casualidad! te funciona. Y sin comprar humo! a precio de onza de oro. 



Rauxa dijo:


> Yo no creo en aparecer *en mil directorios* y en ir dejando comentarios en foros y todo eso... Ni pierdo ni un segundo en ello.



Sigue sin creer porque a largo plazo no funciona por lo que he comentado antes; a largo plazo te arriesgas a que tu propia web quede hundida-diluida en el ranking del buscador por meter backlinks en sitios siniestros que rankean mas que tu. La mayoría de forma artificial y los que lo hacen de forma orgánica, peor todavía porque no los van a borrar nunca. 

En definitiva, esta es la forma de hacer las cosas bien. La otra es intentar trampear, atajar pagando, y a largo plazo no funciona. 

En una web de usar y tirar todavía funciona. En un proyecto a largo plazo, no.


----------



## Crispín Klander (9 Oct 2015)

yo igual .Tengo una web en la que publicito un producto digital.. 

y a dia de hoy no he conseguido ver relacion alguna entre 

Posicionamiento 
Visitas 
Ventas.

n , los findes ni dios. El googleRank basicamente CERO . Alexia ya ni lo miro. No tiene sentido . Vendo a cascoporro los Sabados. Los miercoles no vendo ni la 5ta parte. Visitas ? al reves .Los Miercoles a tutiplen . Los findes parece que no existo. De pronto 400 visitas de Rusia. Ventas :Cero. 10 visitas de America . Ventas 30 ud.

no tiene sentido nada. 

He llegado a pensar que todo ( Google , el Hosting service, y el Appstore ) se inventan las cifras de GR, Visitas , Ventas con el unico objeto de volverme loco.

Eso sin entrar en el sindios que es el Appstore optimization ( basicamente SEO , pero dentro del appstore ). ahi si que ya lo flipas.


----------



## elepwr (9 Oct 2015)

Ahora vendrán los burbujistas expertos que saben tanto que en vez de aplicarlo y multiplicar sus beneficios se tiran horas aquí dándoselas.


----------



## mariusmarketing (10 Oct 2015)

El SEO de hoy en día depende de muchos factores nuevos que entran en juego y que justo *esta teniendo cambios muy importantes ahora mismo y transicionando*...

Antes el SEO consistía en una linea recta donde lo más importante era crear enlaces, ahora *el SEO tenéis que imaginarlo como un Octógono* donde cada punto es muy importante porque tiene en cuenta el resto para tener mayor o menor importancia.

Seguramente estas fallando en muchos puntos de tu estrategia por leer manuales desfasados de hace mucho tiempo o técnicas que ya no existen, en español encuentras mucha información que no saben ni como la han escrito de la tonterías que han puesto, el problema es que luego vas tu la haces y te piensas que "_el seo no vale"_...

Además si no sabes lo suficiente _(y lo suficiente es saber mucho)_ sobre SEO es complicado que hagas bien las cosas, *yo no soy panadero por lo que no intento hacerme napolitanas porque se que me va a salir una mierda y luego evidentemente no voy a ir diciendo "las napolitanas son una mierda, le he echado sal en vez de harina y no me han salido bien" me voy a cagar en Panrico*...

A veces *tenéis que ser más prácticos y menos críticos* chicos y en vez de llorar porque no os sale algo decir _"vale, voy a ver porque cojones no sale esto y que estoy haciendo mal en vez de marcarme la pataleta"_.

Siento ser tan critico en mi comentario pero *a veces una jarra de agua fría os va a ayudar mucho más que una palmadita en la espalda* y estoy seguro que aunque ahora mismo os moleste el comentario seguramente os sirva de ayuda para entender mejor algunas cosas.

Un beso de *vuestro blogger de SEO con cara de gilipollas* como dice el op.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (10 Oct 2015)

mariusmarketing dijo:


> Antes el SEO consistía en una linea recta donde lo más importante era crear enlaces, ahora *el SEO tenéis que imaginarlo como un Octógono* donde cada punto es muy importante porque tiene en cuenta el resto para tener mayor o menor importancia.



Luego decís que la gente se ríe de vosotros. Las negritas, la metáfora...

Si esto del seo está muy bien, pero es que luego te viene un señor de google al que su financiador le ha dicho "quiero más" y te manda a la mierda los dogmas. Entonces viene un indio que descubre como recuperar lo perdido y cientos de blogueros se lo copian, corre la pólvora y unos meses con la técnica nueva. Luego el financiador le dice al de google "más" y...


----------



## automono (10 Oct 2015)

marius, que un blog sobre seo si lo vas actualizando tenga mogollon de visitas, no quiere decir nada, hay tropecientos autónomos cada día buscando en 20 webs sobre ese tema. 
Aquí se dice que si sigues las directrices que marca GOOGLE no tiene relación con la posición que ocupas, y casi todos coincidimos que pasan por delante de nosotros webs abandonadas, sin mobile versión, desconfiguradas, y ahí están, en el Top10.

Por cierto, un blog de marketing, sin que salga por ningún sitio a que webs has asesorado para mí tiene la misma credibilidad que un trilero.

Sin ofender, tu blog es el típico que monta cualquiera repitiendo las mismas cosas de siempre, simplemente para hacer CV, y poder encontrar un trabajo de becario o CM.




Spoiler






mariusmarketing dijo:


> El SEO de hoy en día depende de muchos factores nuevos que entran en juego y que justo *esta teniendo cambios muy importantes ahora mismo y transicionando*...
> 
> Antes el SEO consistía en una linea recta donde lo más importante era crear enlaces, ahora *el SEO tenéis que imaginarlo como un Octógono* donde cada punto es muy importante porque tiene en cuenta el resto para tener mayor o menor importancia.
> 
> ...


----------



## energia01 (10 Oct 2015)

se que yo a mi pagina la mejoro, me dura un dia arriba y al siguiente ya me lo bajo otra vez.

miestras veo paginas echas como el culo mas arriba de la mia, pongo el comparador seo y me lo confirma.

que google quiere que eche pasta y yo que no me animo a abrir la cartera para dos dias


----------



## automono (10 Oct 2015)

energía, algún dia me tendrás que decir tu web  por curiosidad morbosa


----------



## energia01 (10 Oct 2015)

miniempresario dijo:


> energía, algún dia me tendrás que decir tu web  por curiosidad morbosa



oiga pero que tipo cree usted que tengo?? es una web honrada y limpita xd¡¡


----------



## Crispín Klander (10 Oct 2015)

mariusmarketing dijo:


> ahora *el SEO tenéis que imaginarlo como un Octógono* donde cada punto es muy importante porque tiene en cuenta el resto para tener mayor o menor importancia.











ale, a mamarla a Parla.


----------



## mariusmarketing (10 Oct 2015)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Luego decís que la gente se ríe de vosotros. Las negritas, la metáfora...
> 
> Si esto del seo está muy bien, pero es que luego te viene un señor de google al que su financiador le ha dicho "quiero más" y te manda a la mierda los dogmas. Entonces viene un indio que descubre como recuperar lo perdido y cientos de blogueros se lo copian, corre la pólvora y unos meses con la técnica nueva. Luego el financiador le dice al de google "más" y...



Hamijo, no voy a entrar a discutir contigo porque no creo que solucionaremos nada tirandonos platos como parece ser que os gusta, pero ahora en serio...* ¿de verdad te estas quejando porque Google te cambia las cosas cada x tiempo?* ¿Acaso te crees que la publicidad convencional es la misma que hace 5 años? ¿O que un bar funciona exactamente igual? ¿O la informática, ropa que usas, comida que comes? ¿No te das cuenta de que TODO funciona así cambia constantemente?

¿No sabes de que narices va el consumismo y el sistema economico en el que se basa el mundo hoy en día? 

Esto Geologia Matutina funciona asi ahora y siempre, a mi no me gusta, a ti tampoco, pero es como son las cosas y tenemos que aceptarlas y ahora en vez venir a soltar pullitas piensa un poco en ello y entiéndelo de verdad coño, si a mi me vienes y me dices "Mira Mario yo creo que esto asi porque tal" me vale, pero dame argumentos creíbles no a quejarte porque Google hace esto o lo otro... todos los trabajos son así...

Yo estoy 5 años estudiando android y mañana llega una empresa y saca otro so mobile mejor y me tocar mandar a la mierda todo lo que he aprendido y empezar de cero y asi con un montón de cosas...no te me quejes porque te tengas que esforzar por hacer algo porque eso si que no lo admito.

Ah y por cierto, lo de la metafora lo uso para gente que no entienda del tema pueda entender lo que le intento decir, si no tienes npi de ctr, cro, sem, ux, etc. no me voy a poner a explicarlo asi porque te quedas asi : tu a lo mejor lo entiendes pero si entran un fontanero a leerlo por curiosidad no tendría ni puta idea... no te escudes ahora en que uso una metáfora para restarme credibilidad.

En verdad me interesa saber tu punto de vista pero con argumentos tangibles, porque yo lo veo desde el mio que tengo conocimientos y me cuesta entenderte, pero eso si, dímelo desde el respeto bro que yo estoy intentando echar una mano...



miniempresario dijo:


> marius, que un blog sobre seo si lo vas actualizando tenga mogollon de visitas, no quiere decir nada, hay tropecientos autónomos cada día buscando en 20 webs sobre ese tema.
> Aquí se dice que si sigues las directrices que marca GOOGLE no tiene relación con la posición que ocupas, y casi todos coincidimos que pasan por delante de nosotros webs abandonadas, sin mobile versión, desconfiguradas, y ahí están, en el Top10.
> 
> Por cierto, un blog de marketing, sin que salga por ningún sitio a que webs has asesorado para mí tiene la misma credibilidad que un trilero.
> ...



Hola miniempresario, la verdad es que has empezado muy bien el post pero lo has acabado tirandome platos eh! jaja.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que un blog de marketing funciona muy bien porque las personas que lo hacen son profesionales que trabajan en ello, yo por ejemplo tengo blogs de otras temáticas que me están empezando a funcionar ahora después de 1 año de duro trabajo y aún les queda mucho camino por recorrer esto no es algo que puedas conseguir en poco tiempo...

En cuanto a lo de los blogs que suelen estar peor, te doy la razon, a veces de vez en cuando encuentras alguno que no sabes porque esta ahi si esta como el culo, Google jamás te va a decir "para estar en primera página tienes que hacer esto" simplemente te da unas pautas "para posicionar bien" el resto de partes normalmente las saca gente que hace pruebas y análisis todo el rato porque tiene los medios para hacerlo, pero ya que preguntas sobre ese tema te voy a dar una serie de posibilidades por la que las webs cutres pueden posicionar mejor:

* Voy a intentar resumirlo mucho que sino se hace largo y aburrido

*- CTR: *Google cuenta y mucho desde hace un tiempo la cantidad de usuarios que hacen clic en uno de los resultados de su buscador, si tu estas 5º en una busqueda y un % alto de los usuarios pincha en tu web te va a colocar más arriba, normalmente esto es un indicativo de que los usuarios estan encontrando en ese sitio lo que buscaban, por lo que Google intenta ponerlos lo más arriba posible.

*- Métricas de usuario: *Aunque la pagina sea cutre si hace que el usuario este en ella o salte de un lado a otro dentro de la web eso es un dato muy valioso para Google, muchas veces pensamos que hay que tener una pagina "chupi-mega-guay-rechupi de diseño" pero gran parte de las veces lo simple gana.

*- Antigüedad:* Un punto muy importante para google es la antiguedad de un dominio, no vas a llegar tu a ponerte por encima de un tio que llega 5 años ahi, seria injusto, te lo tendrías que currar mucho y que el otro lo hago muy poco.

*- Backlinks:* Google no se fija en que tenga 500 millones de enlaces, sino que los pocos que tenga sean de sitios de autoridad y relacionados, te da igual hacer 50 enlaces de mierda a tu web, no van a ser igual de importantes.

*- Enlazamiento interno: *Tiene muy en cuenta que tus paginas estén bien enlazadas entre ellas, es algo complicado de explicar porque esto trata de estructura de la web, básicamente lo que busca es que tus usuarios naveguen de una página a otra relacionada.

*- Calidad de contenido:* Panda y Hummingbird están tratando de entender cada vez más lo que es un contenido de calidad y lo que no, todas esas webs que están echas una mierda están empezando a caer por su propio peso, pero aun así los otros factores las ayudas a mantenerse, esto va cambiando poco a poco pero es lento y gradual porque los usuarios están aprendiendo cada vez a pasar del contenido de mierda e ir a por los de calidad.

*- Competencia:* Cuanto menos buscada sea tu palabra clave con menos frecuencia se actualiza, Google prioriza los términos que más búsquedas tienen porque son los que mas le interesan a la gente, no puede gastar los mismos recursos en algo que buscan 50 personas en España que en algo que buscan 7 millones en todo el mundo.

*- Tu nivel de crecimiento:* El fallo que seguro cometéis muchos de vosotros es liaros a meter backlinks de forma totalmente artificial, google se fija en los niveles de crecimiento de una web en todos sus aspectos y cuanto mas artificial parezcas más posibilidades de que te estanque en un sitio tendrás, ahora utiliza mucho las metricas de usuario para tener en cuenta este punto y ver si de verdad a la gente les gusta tu web o las visitas que te entran son pura mierda.


Si te doy mi punto de vista, el SEO esta cambiando muy rápido y dentro de poco no va a tener nada que ver con lo que se hacia hasta ahora, la clave para posicionar van a ser los usuarios y como interactuen con tu web, el problema es que son tantas cosas las que tienes que tener en cuenta y cuidar para esto que se va a hacer muy complicado para gente que quiera ser autosuficiente y hacerlo todo por si mismo a menos que se dedique a full time a ello, solamente la formación correcta ya lleva muchas horas, luego probar y corregir hasta dejarlo mejor.

Sinceramente espero que os pueda ayudar alguno esto y por favor si vais a tirarme los platos a la cabeza con algún comentario bilioso respirar 5 segundos antes de escribir y ponérmelo como personas normales que creo que se puede mantener una conversación sin tirarse de los pelos...

P.D: Se que suena a topicazo, pero te recomiendo que le eches un ojo de verdad, no por encima, a los artículos de mi blog, en ellos intento explicar paso a paso y de forma muy fácil como tienes que ir haciendo las cosas para mejorar un sitio web, tienes píldoras de horas y horas de estudio concentradas en 10 minutos de lectura, creo que te puede ayudar a corregir cosas que tengas mal.

P.D.2: Por cierto, muchos clientes del sitio donde trabajo son empresas locales y se posicionan relativamente fácil si os digo la verdad no se donde tenéis tantos problemas, esta claro que no puedes competir para aparecer arriba vendiendo "joyas de plata" o términos de ese estilo a no ser que inviertas mucha pasta y tiempo chicos, hay que saber en que peleas podemos entrar y en cuales no.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Oct 2015)

Pues yo contiguo con el misterio del porque mi web que tiene prohibida la entrada a los buscadores por estar en construccion me esta marcando un rating alexa de:

Alexa Traffic Rank
Global 1,150,177

Traffic Rank in ES
17,618


----------



## Suca (10 Oct 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues yo contiguo con el misterio del porque mi web que tiene prohibida la entrada a los buscadores




Mira el robots.txt o el codigo fuente, a ver si tienes alguna meta de index nofollow o algo así.


----------



## Tecminer (10 Oct 2015)

> sino pagas a google nada



Es lo primero que he pensado al leer el titulo. Hace no mucho que ha nacido la profesion de "consultor seo y analitica web". Para eso hay hasta quien se gasta un dinerin en masters... cuando la red esta repleta de blog diciendo como hacer seo...

Y al final la solucion es: paga a google...

Otra profesion ridicula es la de "comuniti manager". Una persona que vive de escribir en twitter, facebook y contar likes y followers. Y antes de que nade supiera de SEO y CManagement... ya pedian 5 años de experiencia.


----------



## mariusmarketing (10 Oct 2015)

Tecminer dijo:


> Es lo primero que he pensado al leer el titulo. Hace no mucho que ha nacido la profesion de "consultor seo y analitica web". Para eso hay hasta quien se gasta un dinerin en masters... cuando la red esta repleta de blog diciendo como hacer seo...
> 
> Y al final la solucion es: paga a google...
> 
> Otra profesion ridicula es la de "comuniti manager". Una persona que vive de escribir en twitter, facebook y contar likes y followers. Y antes de que nade supiera de SEO y CManagement... ya pedian 5 años de experiencia.



Pues yo espero poder contratar un comunity manager de aqui a 6 meses para mis blogs, lo que pasa es que vosotros lo veis como eso "alguien que escribe en twitter y facebook" y es algo mucho mas importante...

Sinceramente a mi no me apetece tener que dedicarle 2 o 3 horas al dia a redes sociales para aumentar mis seguidores en ellas asi que seguramente lo acabe subcontratando, a ver si os pensáis que las grandes marcas son estúpidas al contratar a este tipo de profesionales...

Para uno de mis blogs saco cerca de 20.000 visitas mensuales solamente con facebook...


----------



## Crispín Klander (10 Oct 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Pues yo contiguo con el misterio del porque mi web que tiene prohibida la entrada a los buscadores por estar en construccion me esta marcando un rating alexa de:
> 
> Alexa Traffic Rank
> Global 1,150,177
> ...



tu IP actual sea la antigua direccion IP de otra web muy popular ?

tienes acceso al htlogs del apache?


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (10 Oct 2015)

mariusmarketing dijo:


> Esto Geologia Matutina funciona asi ahora y siempre, a mi no me gusta, a ti tampoco, pero es como son las cosas y tenemos que aceptarlas y ahora en vez venir a soltar pullitas piensa un poco en ello y entiéndelo de verdad coño, si a mi me vienes y me dices "Mira Mario yo creo que esto asi porque tal" me vale, pero dame argumentos creíbles no a quejarte porque Google hace esto o lo otro... todos los trabajos son así...



Lo que quiero decir es que la web actual es un juego de cartas marcadas donde los céntimos se los llevan los "expertos" pero los dólares se los llevan los croupiers. La publicidad online funciona...porque es publicidad y hay un porcentaje de éxito. El problema, en mi opinión, es que se ha masificado tanto que la gente ya no tiene hotzones. Ni online ni offline.

Además, la gente se ha acostumbrado a _buscar_ la información, de manera que si detectan que alguien les está _forzando_ esa información (publicidad, marketing indirecto, reviews patrocinadas...) causa un rechazo natural.

El SEO, al fin y al cabo, es forzar una situación que ya de por sí está forzada por el croupier. Es intentar decir que 2+2 son cinco, cuando google te está diciendo que suman tres.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 Oct 2015)

Crispín Klander dijo:


> tu IP actual sea la antigua direccion IP de otra web muy popular ?
> 
> tienes acceso al htlogs del apache?



Tengo acceso a los logs pero todo es normal.


----------



## Crispín Klander (11 Oct 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Tengo acceso a los logs pero todo es normal.



lo digo porque a mi me paso algo similar .

hace mucho tiempo ( de cuando las IPs eran estaticas en Movistar ) tenia un foro de bricolage de coches. Y despues lo cerre. Y despues empeze otro foro ( viajes )

el tema es que durante mucho tiempo , las URL que venian eran 

http://80.38.112.111/forum2/index.php?topic="COMO CAMBIAR UNA RUEDA"

cuando en realidad el foro de mecanica ya no existia. pero me contaban como visitas ( al disparar el index.php ) al foro de viajes ,(*aunque el foro obviamente contestaba "tema especificado no valido" ).

Antes, algunas webs -por lo que fuere- eran indexadas usando su IP , por lo que te pueden estar cayendo request como granizo , y tu sin darte cuenta .

also , el robots.txt ,y el noindex/nofollow , son guidelines (que no ordenes ) al crawler de buscadores. 

Pero hay otros muchos crawlers ( spammers, hackers, etc ) que buscan pasandose por el forro de los webos los robots.txt

en gneeral , lo suyo , antes de hacer publica la web es dejarla en un directorio raro tipo :

www.alvin-red-web.com/safrywsbuigyboyftoyobsyibtyobutytobyr/wordpress.php 

A prueba de hits, y SOLO cuando ya estes listo , cambias nombres y rutas para una URL mas friendly .


----------



## Sigh (12 Oct 2015)

SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> Las redes sociales son insolitas que existan. La basura de Facebuk cotizando en bolsa por billones o twitter que es una porquería para postear líneas de 140 caracteres ::
> 
> Queda el consuelo que en interné nada es enterno. Algún día saldrá algo nuevo que dejará a toda esta mierda desfasada.



Eso te lo explico yo: Facebook, Twitter, Whatsapp, etc; no cotizan por el potencial para general beneficios ni por los activos de la empresa, sino por el poder que implica controlar el servicio ofrecido.
Esto me lo explico a mi un inversor bastante importante hace algo menos de un año. Hablabamos sobre el caso de Whatsapp, una empresa que recibia inversiones millonarias y que posteriormente habia sido comprada por Mark Zuckerberg por 19.000 millones de dolares, pero que sin embargo podria decirs que no ha generado ni 20 duros. Yo le decia que simplemente vendiendo la aplicacion a un dolar por año no recuperarian ni siquiera el precio de compra ni en 20 años, y que eso indicaba que por cojones estaban esperando a que Whatsapp desbancase a las demas apps de este tipo, hacerse practicamente con el monopolio, y despues generar ingresos ya sea mediante publicidad o implementando algun tipo de servicio de pago. Pero el decia que no, que la razon por la que Whatsapp es tan valioso no es por la capacidad de generar ingresos, sino por el poder que implica controlar uno de los medios de comunicacion mas empleados del mundo, asi como la informacion que se transmite.


----------



## Suca (12 Oct 2015)

La verdad es que hay mucha competencia sen SEO mirad cuantos resultados salen https://www.google.es/#q=consultorseo.es


----------



## Alvin Red (13 Oct 2015)

Lo que me gustaría saber es cuantos consultores SEO saben programar, no digo que conozcan un lenguaje de programación si no que lo sepan usar profesionalmente.

Pongo un ejemplo, me encargan que analice la SEO de una web, paso la web por una herramienta que google te da par medir la rapidez de carga de la web:
PageSpeed Tools
https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/?hl=es

Me indica que he cachear la web para que vaya rápida. 

Vale, ya me pregunto como van a instalar una cache a una web sin conocimientos, cuantos de esos consultores sabrían instalar una cache en algo que no sea Wordpress?.

|| ---- sigo con el misterio ----- ||

Mi IP no esta indexada a ninguna otra web posterior.
He repasado las estadísticas de mi web con el Plesk y aparte de yo y unos cuantos bot, spiders, cralwers, etc hay bastantes entradas que no se por donde me vienen y van a midominio.com/, la front-page, acabo de colgar un letrerito para indicar que la web/blog iniciara su andadura el 20/10/2015, mientras gozo de un alexa:

Global rank: 1,039,975 
Rank in Spain: 14,871 
)


----------



## especulatorr (13 Oct 2015)

Google lo dijo claro hace un tiempo: quieren hundir el SEO y potenciar el SEM. A pasar por caja!


----------



## Rainman (13 Oct 2015)

mariusmarketing dijo:


> Hamijo, no voy a entrar a discutir contigo porque no creo que solucionaremos nada tirandonos platos como parece ser que os gusta, pero ahora en serio...* ¿de verdad te estas quejando porque Google te cambia las cosas cada x tiempo?* ¿Acaso te crees que la publicidad convencional es la misma que hace 5 años? ¿O que un bar funciona exactamente igual? ¿O la informática, ropa que usas, comida que comes? ¿No te das cuenta de que TODO funciona así cambia constantemente?
> 
> ¿No sabes de que narices va el consumismo y el sistema economico en el que se basa el mundo hoy en día?
> 
> ...



Gracias por la currada! Muy buen aporte. Cuál es tu blog?


----------



## John Galt 007 (13 Oct 2015)

Para mi esto son cosas de frikis.

Todo el mundo hace seo, por lo tanto el efecto es CERO.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Oct 2015)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Para mi esto son cosas de frikis.
> 
> Todo el mundo hace seo, por lo tanto el efecto es CERO.



Sí, peor hay gente que lo hace peor y mejor.
No hay dos webs iguales. Distintos contenidos, distintos métodos de promoción...

Los que tenemos webs sabemos lo importante que es. Como ya comenté, he pasado de ser el 8º en mi palabra clave a ser el 5º. Gracias a eso, facturo un 20%.
Si pudiera estar en el top 3, me forro.


----------



## mariusmarketing (13 Oct 2015)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Para mi esto son cosas de frikis.
> 
> Todo el mundo hace seo, por lo tanto el efecto es CERO.



Todos jugamos también al fútbol y yo soy el tío más malo que verás jugar al fútbol en tu vida...

Hay diferentes niveles de SEO muchas empresas te dan uno muy básico y es normal, dependiendo de lo que pagues ellos te asignan unas horas de trabajo y durante ese tiempo te van haciendo cosas si quieres SEO bueno vale un pasta, porque los procesos son muy meticulosos y las personas que te lo hacen tienen que tener muchos conocimientos y tener en cuenta muchos factores.

Pero también te digo que hay negocios locales que con poco esfuerzo pueden posicionarse bien, eso sí, te lo tiene que hacer alguien que entienda.

¿El problema sabes cual es? Que te posicionan y apareces más arriba pero normalmente la web no esta orientada para el usuario por lo que vas a seguir vendiendo una mierda... :: hay mucha gente que no se da cuenta de eso.

Que levanten la mano los que tengan una web y usen sliders (seguramente el 90%) pues es la mayor mierda que existe si lo quieres es vender con tu página web, ponte a mirar todas las tiendas importantes que gastan miles de euros en su e-commerce a ver si los usan...

Y como eso mil cosas, pero hacérselo entender a una persona que le parece que queda bonito es complicado...jeje


----------



## Monty (14 Oct 2015)

mariusmarketing dijo:


> Todos jugamos también al fútbol y yo soy el tío más malo que verás jugar al fútbol en tu vida...
> 
> Hay diferentes niveles de SEO muchas empresas te dan uno muy básico y es normal, dependiendo de lo que pagues ellos te asignan unas horas de trabajo y durante ese tiempo te van haciendo cosas si quieres SEO bueno vale un pasta, porque los procesos son muy meticulosos y las personas que te lo hacen tienen que tener muchos conocimientos y tener en cuenta muchos factores.
> 
> ...



Exacto. 

Cuanto más sencilla tu página, mejor. 

Lo importante es llevar al cliente directamente a dónde quieres que vaya: a comprar. El contenido es el rey.

En cuanto al SEO, me lo hago yo mismo, evidentemente porque es a nivel local. El resultado es que estoy en los tres primeros puestos de la mayoría de mis palabras claves desde hace tres años, rotando con otros porque compito con competencia muy consolidada y con Milanuncios. Ahí estamos. :Baile:

Hace un par de meses apareció de la nada un nuevo competidor que se ha metido arriba en la pomada de buenas a primeras, sin nada original ni diferente que ofecer. No me cabe duda de que ha hecho black-SEO. En un par de meses más desaparecerá.


----------



## kudeiro (14 Oct 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Lo que me gustaría saber es cuantos consultores SEO saben programar, no digo que conozcan un lenguaje de programación si no que lo sepan usar profesionalmente.
> 
> Pongo un ejemplo, me encargan que analice la SEO de una web, paso la web por una herramienta que google te da par medir la rapidez de carga de la web:
> PageSpeed Tools
> ...



los consultores SEO no es que no sepan programar, es que muchos no son ni informáticos. Todo lo que no saben hacer lo subcontratan.
A mi me han llegado muchos supuestos SEO con el informe de Google Pagespeed en el que se decían chorradas como que "recomprimiera un jpg para recortar un 0.5% su peso", vamos que sacan el informe y te lo pasan sin ni siquiera leerlo, son asi de profesionales.


----------



## gonzalez21 (15 Oct 2015)

kudeiro dijo:


> los consultores SEO no es que no sepan programar, es que muchos no son ni informáticos. Todo lo que no saben hacer lo subcontratan.
> A mi me han llegado muchos supuestos SEO con el informe de Google Pagespeed en el que se decían chorradas como que "recomprimiera un jpg para recortar un 0.5% su peso", vamos que sacan el informe y te lo pasan sin ni siquiera leerlo, son asi de profesionales.



Eso no es lo más grave que hacen algunos xD.

Pero no todos son así...

El tema de que haya un porcentaje alto de personas que crean que los SEOs venden humo es malo. Pero que no haya tantos SEOs buenos como se cree es bueno para los que de verdad saben lo que se puede hacer en Google y los beneficios que tiene para los negocios.


----------



## mariusmarketing (16 Oct 2015)

kudeiro dijo:


> los consultores SEO no es que no sepan programar, es que muchos no son ni informáticos. Todo lo que no saben hacer lo subcontratan.
> A mi me han llegado muchos supuestos SEO con el informe de Google Pagespeed en el que se decían chorradas como que "recomprimiera un jpg para recortar un 0.5% su peso", vamos que sacan el informe y te lo pasan sin ni siquiera leerlo, son asi de profesionales.



Un SEO no tiene por que saber programar, es conveniente saber un poco de html y css para ver cosas del codigo, etc. pero yo por ejemplo apenas toco codigo, se algunos lenguajes pero porque vengo de la rama de informatica, sin embargo, en una empresa de SEO tienes un programador, una persona de SEO, un diseñador, etc.

Hay SEO's que vienen de la rama de marketing que también es válida y pueden no dominar algunos temas simples de código, pero es normal, el SEO de verdad, el que lleva email marketing, marketing de contenidos, estrategias para hacer networking, etc. (lo que viene siendo el marketing digital vamos) tiene suficientes entresijos por si solo como para tener que combinarlo además con lenguajes de programacion...

Yo no hay cosa que odie más que programar, jajaja, ver java o php me amarga el día, en cambio hay gente de mi curro que le encanta...


----------



## iPod teca (16 Oct 2015)

Yo no tengo ni puñetera idea de programación y estoy de curro de SEO hasta las trancas.
Yo soy licenciado en Publicidad y Marketing y englobo el SEO desde hace 15 años dentro de la estrategia del MKT. Punto.

Donde he trabajado había programadores, diseñadores, copywriters y yo en MKT Online. Todo puestos separados.

¿Que gilipollez es esa de tratar de englobar hoy día que un SEO tiene que ser programador?
Es como si yo le pido a un programador que me haga una web y antes me haga un estudio de mercado, un briefing, un análisis DAFO y una estrategia definida de marketing para captación de nuevos clientes y fidelización de los actuales.

Y por supuesto una web muy artística, ya que como programador si me va a hacer una web imagino que debe ser un diseñador de la leche....:bla:


----------



## Alvin Red (17 Oct 2015)

iPod teca dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni puñetera idea de programación y estoy de curro de SEO hasta las trancas.
> Yo soy licenciado en Publicidad y Marketing y englobo el SEO desde hace 15 años dentro de la estrategia del MKT. Punto.
> 
> Donde he trabajado había programadores, diseñadores, copywriters y yo en MKT Online. Todo puestos separados.
> ...



Tu eres de marketing, no de SEO.
El marketing es necesario, pero esa es una función común a todas las empresas.

-.El análisis de mercado es necesario para cualquier producto tenga o no tengan web.

-. Del ·briefing" transcribo lo que dice la wiki.


> El briefing o brief (cuyo significado es el de "carta o informe", viene del Latín breve (genitivo brevis), derivativo del adjetivo brevis (véase brief (adj.)) es un anglicismo empleado en diversos sectores como pueden ser el publicitario, el diseño, el subacuático (buceo) y el aeronáutico, sobre todo el militar. Se puede traducir briefing por aleccionamiento, informe o instructivo que se realiza antes del comienzo de una misión militar o de realizar una inmersión de buceo; en el sector publicitario y de comunicación pública en general, un briefing es el documento o la sesión informativa que proporciona información a la agencia de publicidad para que genere una comunicación, anuncio o campaña publicitaria.



-. El analisis DAFO con diferentes nombre, puntos fuertes-debiles, etc es comun a todas las empresas y tampoco especifico de una web y google, a google le importa un pito el analisis DAFO.


-. Y las estrategias de Marketing son eso, estrategias de Marketing

*No confundais el Marketing y el SEM con el SEO*


----------



## iPod teca (19 Oct 2015)

Alvin Red dijo:


> *No confundais el Marketing y el SEM con el SEO*



Pero Alvin, tu estas confundiendo programación e informática con el SEO.

Lo que te expongo era un ejemplo de lo absurdo de tu planteamiento.

Cada uno a lo suyo. Si yo analizo una web y veo que a nivel de programación tiene mil cosas mal, se lo comunicaré al cliente y que se lo transmita al que le hizo la web.

A fin de cuentas, la mayoría de webs que fallen en programación ha sido el programador el que lo ha hecho, luego no enfocó nada al SEO. Ni todos los programadores tienen que ser SEO ni viceversa, ¿no?

También me parece un error que llegues a la conclusión de que una web estará ahí arriba hoy día sólo por tener un código limpito. Hoy no sabe uno ya ni lo que le gusta a Google...


----------



## automono (19 Oct 2015)

no os lieis, el SEO es una chorrada que se ha inventado google, para colar adwords si o si por un tubo.


----------



## mariusmarketing (20 Oct 2015)

miniempresario dijo:


> no os lieis, el SEO es una chorrada que se ha inventado google, para colar adwords si o si por un tubo.



8: Se te ve entendido jeje


----------



## Rauxa (11 Nov 2015)

Yo tengo un micronicho. Es un blogspot. Es una mierda pinchá en un palo, vamos. La palabra clave en la que se base mi blog, tiene unas 6.000 búsquedas al mes (o sea, nada del otro mundo). Competencia media alta, en el top 10 de google, no hay webs muy potentes y se paga unos 2-3 euros por click (de los cuales la mitad aprox se los lleva el webmaster, o sea en este caso yo).

En este contexto me creo el blog. Y tengo unas 6-7 entradas. No tengo más pq ya no sé que coño hablar sobre el tema (el nicho es muy pequeño).
No he hecho nada de promoción, sólo escribir bien y poco más (buen texto, negritas, subrallados...)

Resultado:
Después de 6 meses online.
20-30 visitas diarias. O sea, una puta mierda de los cojones pasados por agua.
Clicks: 1-2 al día. No está mal teniendo tan pocas visitas. Eso sí, la web es limpia, poco contenido, pero agradable a la vista y sólo un puto anuncio de google Adsense. No tengo fotos, ni gráficos ni nada. Sólo la imagen gráfica del anuncio. Con lo cual, intuyo que incita bastante a pinchar dicho anuncio, que dicho sea de paso, siempre tiene algo que ver con mi micronicho (de ahí la gracia de los micronichos)

Cada clik me reporta 1 euro promedio. 
O sea, con la mierda blog del micro nicho me gano entre 30-60 euros al mes.

Tp le quiero dedicar más esfuerzo que el hecho de ir escribiendo alguna entrada más. Pero si un día, en lugar de tener 30 visitas tengo 80 o 100, me puedo ir perfectamente a los 5 euros al día.

Y con 3 o 4 micronichos, sin saber nada del otro mundo ni tp dedicando mucho al tema seo (sólo escribiendo bien), ya tienes ahí un sobresueldo.

PD no os diré el micronicho ni nada. Hay muchos foros sobre esto y veréis como nadie habla de sus propios micronichos o palabras clave.

---------- Post added 11-nov-2015 at 18:12 ----------

Para los interesados del tema. Un webmaster que se dedica a asesorar y a contar este tipo de cosas y a narrar "en directo" sus experimentos, creo un micronicho:

Criolipolisis.
Y creó una web: La criolipolisis: Experiencias Personales y Opiniones

Si ponéis en google criolipólisis veréis que está en el top 3.

Ahora no me acuerdo de sus números, pero si usáis la herramienta de google "planificador de palabras", sabréis cuanta gente al mes busca en google criolipólisis, cuanto dinero se puede ingresar por click... y sabiendo que aparece en el top 3 podréis adivinar un poco qué rendimiento le saca.

Veréis que tiene muy poco contenido, que siempre es el mismo y fijaros en donde tiene metidos los anuncios y su formato.


----------



## Garbatella (11 Nov 2015)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo tengo un micronicho. Es un blogspot. Es una mierda pinchá en un palo, vamos. La palabra clave en la que se base mi blog, tiene unas 6.000 búsquedas al mes (o sea, nada del otro mundo). Competencia media alta, en el top 10 de google, no hay webs muy potentes y se paga unos 2-3 euros por click (de los cuales la mitad aprox se los lleva el webmaster, o sea en este caso yo).
> 
> En este contexto me creo el blog. Y tengo unas 6-7 entradas. No tengo más pq ya no sé que coño hablar sobre el tema (el nicho es muy pequeño).
> No he hecho nada de promoción, sólo escribir bien y poco más (buen texto, negritas, subrallados...)
> ...



Y la clave es: ¿qué plataforma de mediación usas para esos 2/3 anuncios que pones?


----------



## Rauxa (11 Nov 2015)

Garbatella dijo:


> Y la clave es: ¿qué plataforma de mediación usas para esos 2/3 anuncios que pones?



Es Adsense igualmente. De google. No estoy en ninguna plataforma de afiliación ni nada parecido (que sería otra opción).

Google Adsense, pone sus anuncios, tu no decides nada. Pero google, no es tonto y va a poner anuncios que interesen a tu usuario.

Hasta no hace mucho lo que hacía era:
- Si tu tenías un blog sobre deporte, los anuncios estaban relacionados sobre ropa deportiva, suplementos deportivos y demás...

Pero ahora han dado una vuelta de tuerca a la cosa.
Si tu andas mirando webs de economía pq te interesa este ámbito y luego entras en una web deportiva, google interpreta que aunque estés mirando una web de deportes, a tí te interesa la economía, con lo cual, en la web de deportes, verás anuncios de economia.

Esto mismo lo podrás ver en la misma burbuja.info. A lo mejor hace una semana contrataste un billete de avión a praga y buscaste info sobre la ciudad, hoteles y demás, y cuando entres en burbuja.info verás anuncios de viajes y de praga.

O sea, que tranquilo: google siempre pondrá aquellos anuncios que mas interesen a tus usuarios, puesto que el objetivo es el mismo que el tuyo: que pinchen en los anuncios.


----------



## Garbatella (12 Nov 2015)

Entendido...

Google adsense paga por visitas? Por click en el/los anuncios que he colocado (simplemente un par como tu bien dices)? Por venta realizada en la web anunciada si el visitante viene de mi web?

La verdad es que el proceso de instalación del plugin en wordpress, crear cuenta google adsense y colocar los banners, ha sido para tontos...

Saludos


----------



## Rauxa (12 Nov 2015)

Garbatella dijo:


> Entendido...
> 
> Google adsense paga por visitas? Por click en el/los anuncios que he colocado (simplemente un par como tu bien dices)? Por venta realizada en la web anunciada si el visitante viene de mi web?
> 
> ...



Básicamente paga por click. En función de lo que pague el anunciante tu cobras más o menos. Normalmente google te da a ti la mitad de lo que ha pagado el anunciante.

A veces verás que llevas 0 cliks y 1 céntimo ganado. Eso significa que hay algún anuncio que a las 1000 impresiones (por decir algo), paga 1 céntimo. 
Pero vaya, que cobras por click.
Aquí no cobras por venta generada.

Si te vas a una plataforma de afiliación, ahí verás varias marcas: nike, adidas, unibet, vueling, decathlon.... tu decides que marcas quieres que se anuncien contigo (ellos investigan tu web que no sea de apología al terrorismo, pederastia, drogas o cosas así) y te dan el visto bueno. Y a partir de ahí, tu escoges que creatividad/es quieres poner de la marca en tu web y aquí sí que cobras por venta generada. Normalmente un 5-7%
Según qué tipo de web tengas, te puede ir mejor una cosa o la otra.


----------



## iPod teca (13 Nov 2015)

Garbatella dijo:


> La verdad es que el proceso de instalación del plugin en wordpress, crear cuenta google adsense y colocar los banners, ha sido para tontos...
> 
> Saludos



Sip, eso es lo más fácil. Lo complicado es conseguir los primeros 70 euros para que te pague y aún más complicado es *la primera verificación que harán a tu web justo antes de enviarte dicho pago*.


----------



## Garbatella (13 Nov 2015)

Contadme más... ¿En qué consiste dicha verificación?

En 3 días llevo 3,70 eurillos... Y puedo aseguraros que yo sólo pinché en una ocasión por mi mismo. Tengo de media 40-50 visitantes únicos diarios, y si bien como digo el blog es un elemento que inicialmente creé para posicionar bien la web (que es de lo que realmente se vive, de los servicios que vienen a través de esa web) me doy cuenta que el blog puede ser una fuente de ingresos extras aprovechando que escribo con regularidad, tengo facilidad y es muy de nicho en Castellano sin explotar. 

Por supuesto no tiene nada de contenido sexual, ni temas ilegales, así que por ese tema estoy tranquilo...


----------



## esepei (13 Nov 2015)

es complicado medir los rendimientos del seo y cuales son las reglas. 

como siempre el tema es el $$

animo


----------



## iPod teca (13 Nov 2015)

Garbatella dijo:


> Contadme más... ¿En qué consiste dicha verificación?
> 
> En 3 días llevo 3,70 eurillos... Y puedo aseguraros que yo sólo pinché en una ocasión por mi mismo. Tengo de media 40-50 visitantes únicos diarios, y si bien como digo el blog es un elemento que inicialmente creé para posicionar bien la web (que es de lo que realmente se vive, de los servicios que vienen a través de esa web) me doy cuenta que el blog puede ser una fuente de ingresos extras aprovechando que escribo con regularidad, tengo facilidad y es muy de nicho en Castellano sin explotar.
> 
> Por supuesto no tiene nada de contenido sexual, ni temas ilegales, así que por ese tema estoy tranquilo...



Pues no está nada mal para haber comenzado recientemente. Si es un nicho concreto y poco trillado como dices podrás sacarte algo.
Si como comentas te sacas eso para el mercado en español deberías plantearte seriamente duplicar los posts y las web en inglés ya que en vez de 1 euro diario podrías sacarte el triple fácilmente.

Lo de la verificación no es más que Google realmente te "revisa" la web, los anuncios y el contenido cuando va a pagarte. Esto es, a día 1 por la tarde noche verás en tu panel el reporte mensual con el total según lo has ido viendo a diario. De ahí (no siempre, claro) puede que te descuente lo que él considere como "clics inválidos". A veces no es nada y otras es un pico. Así a dia 30 puedes estar todo contento pensando que tienes tus primeros 75 euros porque así lo ves en panel pero finalmente quitarte 10 euros y tener que esperar otro mes más.
Eso sí, una vez hecho no falla y paga puntualmente.

Desde tu panel, arriba a la derecha en la rueda dentada hay una pestaña de "Estado". Ahí te dirá si hay alguna infracción en tu web, el contenido, la disposición de los anuncios, etc.

Suerte


----------



## rsuarez (23 Mar 2016)

Tu post me hizo recordad un articulo lllamado "La gran mentira del SEO"

No re obsesiones
El mayor reto del SEO es que es un territorio muy ambiguo en el que todo marketero está scompitiendo para descubrir esos secretos que le hagan mejorar su posicionamiento. Sin embargo, en vez de obsesionarse con ganar la carrera, debe centrar su atención en ofrecer la mejor experiencia de usuario posible

--------------------------
Ricardo Suarez Caballero 
Profesor de IIEMD - Instituto Internacional Español de Marketing Digital
>>> Aprende con el Curso Gratuito y Becado de Marketing Digital y Redes Sociales de IIEMD. 
Curso de Marketing Digital


----------



## KinderWeno (23 Mar 2016)

rsuarez dijo:


> Spam



Venga champion, segundo reporte en 2 minutos.


----------



## Fxxo (7 May 2020)

Alguien podría recomendarme una empresa de SEO en España? Estoy buscando una empresa en mi localidad, pero no encuentro nada. Estoy buscando empresas o algún directorio de empresas de SEO y posicionamiento web en España. Gracias.


----------



## LoL LoL (7 May 2020)

Yo quiero hacer los mejores *cursos* a ver que hago....


----------



## Trajano VI (7 May 2020)

Tuluse dijo:


> Yo quiero hacer los mejores *cursos* a ver que hago....



Cristian deja el spam primera aviso


----------



## Yarará Guazú (7 May 2020)

mariusmarketing dijo:


> Que levanten la mano los que tengan una web y usen sliders (seguramente el 90%) pues es la mayor mierda que existe si lo quieres es vender con tu página web, ponte a mirar todas las tiendas importantes que gastan miles de euros en su e-commerce a ver si los usan...



Hay un sitio web que se llama Amazon, no sé si lo conoces, pues allí usan sliders.


----------

